
The Case for More Incarceration (1992) [pdf] - yasp
https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/Digitization/139583NCJRS.pdf
======
forapurpose
For those wondering what this is about, it was published in 1992 at the
direction of the U.S. Attorney General at the time, William Barr, who is now
the presumed nominee to return to that position.

------
forapurpose
Via one ISP, "Firefox can't find the server at www.ncjrs.gov." Via another
ISP, the link timed out, then worked 5 minutes later.

